# Lighting for a 75-P



## Csr (Feb 26, 2011)

Need some help deciding which light structure should I use for a 75-P.
Its a planted tank.
Few HC in the foreground and some anabius nana's around the middle ground.
Not going to a heavily planted tank.
Some thoughts on these light structures.
ADA Solar II
Hagen Glo T5HO 2x24

or suggest some.
Thanks in advance


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I would say go with the ADA Solar II if you have the money.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

75p is my fav aquarium by ADA!!

Here are some links that might help you, depending how far you want to go with it?






http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_stainless_lightstand.aspx

Also, I use an ADA solar I for my 75p and its perfect!










jB


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd recommend the solar I as well (or any other 150 watt hqi) or T5's like a TEK. The solar II is only 24 inches long IIRC.


----------



## Csr (Feb 26, 2011)

Just some questions concerning the solar I
Can I get any halide light bulb or does it have to be a ADA one?
Which Solar I, cause I see 4 different ones. Whats the difference?
Ex: Blue light lamp, with NAMH - 150W, with NAG-150W Green Lamp, with 10,000K 
Also at 150 watts, there's going to be a little increase on the lighting bill huh?
Isn't that too much light for what I want planned?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You can use any 150 watt HQI bulb (but the ADA bulbs are worth the money IMO)

It is not too much IMO, and I have not noticed an increase on the light bill. Its a very well made and attractive ( and heavy!) light and it is an aesthetic choice, really. You could go with cheaper options but the intensity is not too much. Mine is a foot over my 60-P.

The fixtures come with a lamp, and extra blue is for salt water, NAMH is my favorite and is the 8000K lamp, NAG has extra green which is probably what you want if all you want is green plants (the green really pops!) and the 10,000K will be a crisp white with more blue than the regular NAMH and can be used for fresh or saltwater.

I have tried NAG and NAMH and both are nice but NAG sucks if you want red plants. Its great if all you want is green. Either way, the shimmer effect with metal halide is great. You could also save some money and get another brang of MH for a lot less.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

There will be an increase in electricity usage, but not really worth mentioning. You can use any MH bulb, but the ADA bulbs are nicely colored, but as expected, WAY over priced. I have used both the 8000k and the 8000k green. I prefer the green version personally.

The Solar I itself is actually pretty poor at producing high light. The reflectors are not as much reflectors as they are diffusers, which is probly preferred in planted aquariums. I have 2 Solar I's and 2 reef reflectors and the reef reflectors make the Solar I's look like flashlights.

jB


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Has anyone replaced the reflector in a Solar I?

Then again if it works it's best to leave it alone.


----------



## Csr (Feb 26, 2011)

Jason can be be more specific on that lighting.
You say that its poor at producing high lighting.

Any other light fixtures that would work?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Csr - The reflector and reflector size creates quite a bit of diffusion and bulb restrike. This prevents the pendent from emitting the amount of light that a larger reflector would. This is not a bad thing, and probly a great thing in shorter, smaller tanks such as our 75p. I really think the Solar I is perfect for the 75p.

If you are looking for another light because the Solar I is too pricey, i dont have too much experience with MH pendents other then the reef reflector i have on this tank...

...but one of those would probly reflect too much light into the 75p.

pill - never thought about switching the reflector, but i assume its more the size of the reflector than the material that is the "problem."

jB


----------



## Csr (Feb 26, 2011)

There's only a 12 euro difference between the Solar I and Solar II.
I'm just looking for input before I make a purchase.
Thanks jB
Thanks Just.
Still not to sure if I would just go with the green version. I might in the future want to get some color in the plants.


----------



## Csr (Feb 26, 2011)

Do any of the lights have a timer on them?


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

No. You have to buy your own.


----------



## Csr (Feb 26, 2011)

Have any links or names please so I can check some Europe sites.
Thanks


----------

